# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Επίγειας & Δορυφ. Λήψης >  >  Δορυφορικός Δέκτης  ZGemma Star S (Linux)

## nepomuk

Ετοιμος "φτιαγμένος" για να φωτίζει το δορυφορικό στερέωμα.
DVB -S2 ,Full HD, Φοράει λογισμικό τύπου Enigma 2 (HD FREAKS) .
Αριστη κατάσταση με δοκιμή στο χώρο μου.
Διατίθεται λόγω αναβάθμισης σε 4κ.
Τιμή : 35 ευρώ

star-s.jpg

----------

